

Google experiments with giant banner ads on top of search results - canthonytucci
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/23/4948080/google-experiments-with-giant-banner-ads-on-top-of-search-results

======
anon1385
That's funny…

 _There will be no banner ads on the Google homepage or web search results
pages. There will not be crazy, flashy, graphical doodads flying and popping
up all over the Google site. Ever._

[http://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2005/12/about-aol-
announcem...](http://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2005/12/about-aol-
announcement.html)

~~~
the_watcher
I thought about this too. It's tough, because that specific banner is arguably
a higher quality ad and user experience than a pure text link on branded
search, and it especially helps with competitors bidding on branded search. If
they are careful about who and what gets access to this, I think they can get
away with it. PLA's are arguably more banner ad like, and it's not like this
is one of the old school flash banners.

